# Mycorrhizae



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Does it make sense to add Mycorrhizae (like MycoApply Endo) to the lawn during a renovation project at the time of seeding?

I have bare dirt and am preparing to seed Bewitched *** and am looking at soil amendments.

Will mycorrhizae work if the grass does not even have roots yet (ie grass seed / seedlings)? Does this have to be added later after the grass is more mature?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Never used the product but the label says:



> 2.0 Application Instructions:
> MycoApply® Endo is a granular mycorrhizal inoculant that can be banded under seed, worked
> into seedbeds, placed under cuttings, blended into potting media, or sprinkled on roots at time of
> transplant.
> ...


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I would probably add other things to the soil instead of that. Mix in some compost and other additives that contain other beneficial organisms in addition to mycorrhizae. Things like soil conditioner in addition to compost and whatever needed to change soil structure. After I seeded my fescue I sprayed Holganixwhich contains lots of different microbes. Might not be a bad idea to mycorrhizae once it germinates but it could be more expensive than other options.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I would follow the compost idea that others have posted about. You can collect soil from an area that has heavy tree growth, a good bit of leaf litter, an move some of that soil to your lawn. The soil collected there will be heavy in endo and ecto mycorrhizae.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Earthworks turf has a chicken fert 3-3-3 with Mycorrhizae in it..

http://www.earthworksturf.com/myco-replenish/


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Interesting as just yesterday I hear an expert horticulturalist talking about mycorrhizae. While it's very beneficial for plants, she said there's no scientific basis that adding more can help plants if the soil is already healthy since mycorrhizae is already present. The only time you need to add more is if your soil is sterile. She also mentioned that you can avoid activities that will decrease the presence of mycorrhizae, such as using fungicides, compaction, and too much phosphates in fertilizers.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I looked at the Earthworks thats linked above and it seems to have significantly more ecto than endo mycorrhizae. The majority of plants (lawns included) need endo.


----------



## quintafresnos (Mar 3, 2021)

I am trying this. I have a kilo which is enough to treat about half the lawn. I'm trying it on a test strip; 1 week ago--no visible effect to date.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Are you doing any core samples to check root growth


----------



## quintafresnos (Mar 3, 2021)

daniel3507 said:


> Are you doing any core samples to check root growth


 No. Just on appearance. Still no visible effect.


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Anyone know how detrimental azoxy fungicide is to mycorrhizae? I think I'm getting a fungus on <1 yr old kbg. Prob have no choice but to throw it down.

@Virginiagal I thought you had some research maybe?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

This article may be of help:
https://www.lebanonturf.com/education-center/biological-plant-treatments/fungicide-effects-on-mycorrhizae
It looks like azoxystrobin will inhibit the mycorrhizae but only for a short time. However, fungicides require reapplication. I am now using preventative fungicides to protect against brown patch. Otherwise, the lawn won't survive summer. Hopefully the mycorrhizae will come out and play again in the fall when I can put fungicides away.


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> This article may be of help:
> https://www.lebanonturf.com/education-center/biological-plant-treatments/fungicide-effects-on-mycorrhizae
> It looks like azoxystrobin will inhibit the mycorrhizae but only for a short time. However, fungicides require reapplication. I am now using preventative fungicides to protect against brown patch. Otherwise, the lawn won't survive summer. Hopefully the mycorrhizae will come out and play again in the fall when I can put fungicides away.


Thanks. What are you using? Ever used scotts disease x for preventing BP? I know it's expensive, but it's also easy to get and use if you don't have a good spray setup.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I used granulars: Bioadvanced which has propiconazole and Scott's DiseaseEx which has azoxystrobin. I would like to find a third mode of action but would have to hunt for it. The local big box stores goes only carry these two.


----------

